# My first day...what went wrong?



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

So, I drove my first shift today. I had a lot of fun. I can see how with a couple more shifts I'll get proficient and be able to shave a 4-hour shift down to 2.5 or three hours. I had a couple lost GPS signal probs, but I know how to deal with those. The bigger issue was that I was getting toward the end of my shift, when I got a message telling me GOOD JOB! I guess that meant I was done delivering parcels. However, I still had two parcels left in my car to deliver. There's no support number to call, so I didn't talk to anyone. I did leave a couple E-mail messages. I wasn't about to go 50 miles out of my way to drop off the parcels at the fulfillment center, so I left them in my car. What is proper protocol here, as I was not going to return to fulfillment place?


----------



## ubstar (Aug 28, 2014)

Possibly your first and last shift.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

Hunt to Eat said:


> So, I drove my first shift today. I had a lot of fun. I can see how with a couple more shifts I'll get proficient and be able to shave a 4-hour shift down to 2.5 or three hours. I had a couple lost GPS signal probs, but I know how to deal with those. The bigger issue was that I was getting toward the end of my shift, when I got a message telling me GOOD JOB! I guess that meant I was done delivering parcels. However, I still had two parcels left in my car to deliver. There's no support number to call, so I didn't talk to anyone. I did leave a couple E-mail messages. I wasn't about to go 50 miles out of my way to drop off the parcels at the fulfillment center, so I left them in my car. What is proper protocol here, as I was not going to return to fulfillment place?


 What probably happened with those packages is they didn't get scanned or had some sort of issue scanning and didn't get added to your itinerary. When you see packages left and near the end of the route, go to the main menu, find the "pick up" option and scan them. Of course that's too late now for you.

This is one of the problems......always guessing how to handle things. Unfortunately the protocol is any remaining packages are returned to the warehouse. Happens all the time. Returning to the warehouse can suck for most drivers if it's out of the way or not on the way back home. I do my best not to do it but have had to a few times now.

You should have gotten a badge that has the "Amazon Flex Independent Contractor" ID and a card with the support number on it. If not, get one.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> What probably happened with those packages is they didn't get scanned or had some sort of issue scanning and didn't get added to your itinerary. When you see packages left and near the end of the route, go to the main menu, find the "pick up" option and scan them. Of course that's too late now for you.
> 
> This is one of the problems......always guessing how to handle things. Unfortunately the protocol is any remaining packages are returned to the warehouse. Happens all the time. Returning to the warehouse can suck for most drivers if it's out of the way or not on the way back home. I do my best not to do it but have had to a few times now.
> 
> You should have gotten a badge that has the "Amazon Flex Independent Contractor" ID and a card with the support number on it. If not, get one.


That's good info. Thanks. I did not know about the ID badge. I didn't see or hear anything about such a resource.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

ubstar said:


> Possibly your first and last shift.


Because AmazonFlex has no support? I hardly think so.


----------



## gaj (Nov 11, 2014)

If you press the question mark on the upper right corner, there is an option for "call support". Give them the TBA number on each package and they will tell you what is up with it and what to do about it.

Most likely (if you scanned everything and had the correct total number of packages on the sort list) these packages got cancelled by the customer sometime between the sorting process and the delivery. It has happened to me several times.

And yes, if you can't deliver something it must go back to the warehouse the same day. Sucks but that is the way it is.

g


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

gaj said:


> If you press the question mark on the upper right corner, there is an option for "call support". Give them the TBA number on each package and they will tell you what is up with it and what to do about it.
> 
> Most likely (if you scanned everything and had the correct total number of packages on the sort list) these packages got cancelled by the customer sometime between the sorting process and the delivery. It has happened to me several times.
> 
> ...


To be fair HTE said the question mark/call support was missing since it said they delivered all of their packages. Those people can be helpful but you have to be mid-delivery to reach them.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

gaj said:


> If you press the question mark on the upper right corner, there is an option for "call support". Give them the TBA number on each package and they will tell you what is up with it and what to do about it.
> 
> Most likely (if you scanned everything and had the correct total number of packages on the sort list) these packages got cancelled by the customer sometime between the sorting process and the delivery. It has happened to me several times.
> 
> ...


Thanks. I figure I'll just return the packages next weekend, if I get a driving slot.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

Shangsta said:


> To be fair HTE said the question mark/call support was missing since it said they delivered all of their packages. Those people can be helpful but you have to be mid-delivery to reach them.


Right. That's exactly what happened. 45 minutes earlier I needed help accessing a gated community and the number was available. But then when my app shut down and it said I was done, the number was no longer available. I figured if Amazon isn't concerned enough to give me a phone number, then it must not be that important that I return extra packages to the warehouse. I've emailed support three times and I've been trying to find a support number. I'm certainly going above and beyond my responsibilities. I just wasn't going to go 50 miles out of my way to return two parcels.


----------



## gaj (Nov 11, 2014)

Shangsta said:


> To be fair HTE said the question mark/call support was missing since it said they delivered all of their packages. Those people can be helpful but you have to be mid-delivery to reach them.


Ah, ok. I suggest doing 'call support' in the middle of your route next time, then saving the phone number in case you need it in the future.

g


----------



## ubstar (Aug 28, 2014)

hahaha, this thread is a joke, right?


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

ubstar said:


> hahaha, this thread is a joke, right?


No. It's not. Why do you ask?


----------



## galileo5 (Jan 16, 2016)

Hunt to Eat said:


> No. It's not. Why do you ask?


Because


Hunt to Eat said:


> Thanks. I figure I'll just return the packages next weekend, if I get a driving slot.


----------



## LV-Reni (Oct 31, 2015)

Hunt to Eat said:


> Thanks. I figure I'll just return the packages next weekend, if I get a driving slot.





ubstar said:


> Possibly your first and last shift.


Probably this.


----------



## pifhluke (Jul 6, 2016)

You got a phone number at onboarding, should have gotten a card with a number and the app has the number in it. You can't just take back packages when you feel like it. If you have anything left over after your done you absolutely have to take it back right away.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

pifhluke said:


> You got a phone number at onboarding, should have gotten a card with a number and the app has the number in it. You can't just take back packages when you feel like it. If you have anything left over after your done you absolutely have to take it back right away.


No card and no phone number were ever provided to me. Someone else mentioned the same thing, but I was not given any such resources. I have E-mailed support four times for assistance with this, but no response yet. So, if I get a shift next weekend I'll take the parcels back then. It's obviously not terribly important to Amazon, so I'm not going to make a big deal out of it if Amazon isn't too concerned. When I finished my shift Sunday I was more than 120 blocks from the distribution facility, so there was no way in hell I was going that far out of my way just to return two parcels. If and when I hear from Amazon on this issue I'll offer to make a special trip to the warehouse, but I of course will have to be compensated for the miles


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

Ooohhh....well......no!! That's not going to work too well. 
Read some of the files in the app to which you agreed too. Returning a package no big deal, but holding on to a package....not acceptable. Basically you "stole" someones package. What if it were intended for you or your family? Medication? Bad move. 
I'm 38 MILES from the warehouse, not blocks so it's part of the gig. You WILL NOT be compensated for that return....BUT...if you did drive back to warehouse when you should have those miles were at least at write off! 

They're probably already working on replacing this order or have already and SOMEONE has to eat the cost, either amazon or the seller. So bringing back the package now is moot...it's over, just deal with consequences when they arrive.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> Ooohhh....well......no!! That's not going to work too well.
> Read some of the files in the app to which you agreed too. Returning a package no big deal, but holding on to a package....not acceptable. Basically you "stole" someones package. What if it were intended for you or your family? Medication? Bad move.
> I'm 38 MILES from the warehouse, not blocks so it's part of the gig. You WILL NOT be compensated for that return....BUT...if you did drive back to warehouse when you should have those miles were at least at write off!
> 
> They're probably already working on replacing this order or have already and SOMEONE has to eat the cost, either amazon or the seller. So bringing back the package now is moot...it's over, just deal with consequences when they arrive.


I found an easy solution that Amazon had not thought of. I gave Amazon the package ID numbers in an E-mail and suggested that when another Flex driver is in my neighborhood that he/she can pick up the parcels on my doorstep. And if that driver is going to be near the warehouse, that's an easy dropoff. That way they don't have to compensate me for wasted miles. Viola! Problem solved. Or, if I get a shift next weekend I'll return parcels then.


----------



## ubstar (Aug 28, 2014)

Almost had me on this one, lol. Good Job


----------



## vegetto (Dec 21, 2015)

anytime this happens to me usally once a week BTW I bring it the next day to them "im in the vegas area, and im always able to work the next day, than wait weeks like you" and like Leave it on a table or a Shelf somewhere w/o telling anyone and let them come across it sometime in there future. BECAUSE if you finished your route with having a parcel left it means it wasn't scanned properly by you, therefore it never was assigned to you. As far as they know you never left the station with it. Sooo im just bringing it back and they'll come across it sometime and itll go back to the route another day. Its not stealing cause I returned it and they never knew who I was to begin with. been doing this for almost a year now. It Works!

But if your unable to make a delivery and have to return to the station then theres no way out from that. cause your name is all over that package. So do your best to make that delivery or suck it up and drive back, cause they know who you are then


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

vegetto said:


> anytime this happens to me usally once a week BTW I bring it the next day to them "im in the vegas area, and im always able to work the next day, than wait weeks like you" and like Leave it on a table or a Shelf somewhere w/o telling anyone and let them come across it sometime in there future. BECAUSE if you finished your route with having a parcel left it means it wasn't scanned properly by you, therefore it never was assigned to you. As far as they know you never left the station with it. Sooo im just bringing it back and they'll come across it sometime and itll go back to the route another day. Its not stealing cause I returned it and they never knew who I was to begin with. been doing this for almost a year now. It Works!
> 
> But if your unable to make a delivery and have to return to the station then theres no way out from that. cause your name is all over that package. So do your best to make that delivery or suck it up and drive back, cause they know who you are then


I left the parcels on my step and another driver picked them up.
There wasn't a scanning error because the dock clerk verified my count before I left.


----------



## vegetto (Dec 21, 2015)

Hunt to Eat said:


> I left the parcels on my step and another driver picked them up.
> There wasn't a scanning error because the dock clerk verified my count before I left.


they can mess up too. Ya know how many times I was cleared and at the end of my route" well Done" and still had a package left? a lot. So 2 Options. what I said above OR since your in the delivery area google map the address and deliver it that way. you may be 2-5 miles away but better than 50. and take a picture of the Box w/customer info and call support and ask them to mark it delieverd ..done that way a couple of times too.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

vegetto said:


> they can mess up too. Ya know how many times I was cleared and at the end of my route" well Done" and still had a package left? a lot. So 2 Options. what I said above OR since your in the delivery area google map the address and deliver it that way. you may be 2-5 miles away but better than 50. and take a picture of the Box w/customer info and call support and ask them to mark it delieverd ..done that way a couple of times too.


Good advice. Thank you.


----------



## gaj (Nov 11, 2014)

vegetto said:


> they can mess up too. Ya know how many times I was cleared and at the end of my route" well Done" and still had a package left? a lot. So 2 Options. what I said above OR since your in the delivery area google map the address and deliver it that way. you may be 2-5 miles away but better than 50. and take a picture of the Box w/customer info and call support and ask them to mark it delieverd ..done that way a couple of times too.


Problem is that packages that you scan correctly and then suddenly disappear from your route are usually CANCELLED packages that the customer cancelled and already got a refund on.... so in effect you are giving away Amazon's money. If you call Support with the TBA number they will either tell you it was cancelled, or it isn't in the system (happened once to me) and return it to the warehouse.

g


----------



## vegetto (Dec 21, 2015)

gaj said:


> Problem is that packages that you scan correctly and then suddenly disappear from your route are usually CANCELLED packages that the customer cancelled and already got a refund on.... so in effect you are giving away Amazon's money. If you call Support with the TBA number they will either tell you it was cancelled, or it isn't in the system (happened once to me) and return it to the warehouse.
> 
> g


has happned to me yet. They say, Thank you, and is there anything else? lets hope that situation doesn't happen or that would suck


----------

